# Too many projects??



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Is it just me or is it a fiber artist's nature to take on too many projects all at one time? My dear sweet husband noticed this crocheted tunic pattern in my favorites and he decided that was what he wanted to get his mom for Mother's Day :hrm: plus I'm working on an afghan for my son's birthday. Both are this month....I'm in trouble. I also got roped into doing 12 wash cloths for a silent auction at work.

Do you all get in over your heads sometimes when it comes to the crochet or knitting work load?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya, I have all kinds of things going,in various stages of "waiting to be done". Can't help it, something is always comeing up and things have to be put aside.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Yes, it's a problem or blessing that a lot of fiber artists have. I try to set up a once a year deadline to get everything caught up---it actually helps with those really old projects that got moved way back---I now have only 2 of those. But, of course, I've gotten side-tracked with a weaving project! Sigh.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yep! My sister, who owns a yarn/needle point shop, but doesn't knit (she does do needle point) is always buying yarn and patterns for me to knit for her or her family. Although I love the stuff and really appreciate it, I do have a to do list as long as my right arm. I somehow feel totally obligated to put her stuff at the top of my list. The scarf I'm working on now for her will be the last thing for now. Then I HAVE to concentrate on the spinning of the yarn, dyeing, and knitting of the sweater for my DIL.

Like the others have said, it is not an unknown phenomenon in the world of fiber arts.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I think I'd tell some family members to learn to knit (or crochet).


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Hehe..I tried to teach my husband so he could help me out with the wash cloths at the very least, but he is most definitely not nimble fingered. My seven year old doesn't have the patience for it at all. I think she needs to go learn from her Memaw instead of me. I might send her with a skein of Super-saver next time she spends the weekend over there.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have plenty of projects in my Ravelry queue, but seem to find something else to work on! I usually only have 2 projects going at a time (besides what is on my wheel)


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I found myself with way too many things in my project queue. I made up a list of all of the projects that I had and told myself that I wasn't going to start any new projects until I got the old ones finished. I made an exception for people who weren't here when I made the list, i.e. new babies. I am finishing up the last pair of socks on the list and then have quite a few baby things to make, and then my barn-raising quilt to finish. My family members are breeding faster than I can keep up with the knitting.  By the end of this year though I plan to have all of my projects finished so that I can start anew next year. I foresee a yarn-buying frenzy when I let myself go (you know, a reward for all that self-discipline!). :dance:

And yeah, I am not making any commitments to make anything for anyone right now. :nono: Unless it is someone I owe some favors to, I'd be happy to teach them to knit, but otherwise they are on their own.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

the great thing about having several projects going at once, at least in my case, is that they all seem to be finished at about the same time too! I love finishing 3 or so projects in a week! that happens about once every 2nd or 3rd month..... I do try to have a "quick" project always going, so the "long" projects do not seem so overwhelming.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

I don't think there's really any such thing as too many projects-maybe too many deadlines,but not too many projects. 

I always have three or four going at a time-plus one on the loom and whatever is on the spinning wheel. I'll have a long project that needs full attention; a short project that's for fun-socks or mittens-or both; and something I'm learning how to do. That way I can pick up whatever suits the time, energy and attention I have at the moment. 

For example, tomorrow in the dentist waiting room I'll probably be working on a dishcloth for my sister to go with the knitted therapy ball for her stiff finger joints. It is just enough to pay attention to, but not too much to chat while I'm at it. Or, maybe baby socks for my daughter's childhood friend who just found out she's going to be a mom-and is due next month (a long, curious story) and will VERY pregnant when she serves as bridesmaid for my daughter the end of the month.

I like to have choices...and it is nice to finish several in a short period of time..
betty


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Betty that's a great way to put it, not too many projects but too many deadlines. It is the deadlines that send me into a tizzy or irritate me and control my pleasure of a project. I usually have 3-4 going at once too.

BTW Betty, I did not know you were a weaver . Can you post a few pictures of your weaving? I'd like to hear more about it, loom you have, projects you work on, yarns you use..... You know the drill. Please share that.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Yep..the deadlines are the problem. That totally suits my situation. I was just informed that the dish cloths need to be done the same week as everything else. AHHH!

A lady at work requested them for the auction because she loves them and no body has made any for the last couple auctions. Apparently they sell well, too. They said the set of 3 last time sold for over $30. I've gotten two of those done in the last two days while waiting around for everyone to get out of their stuff. I just leave a little early, then I've got nothing else to do while I wait.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Prioritizing is the key. Obviously the auction items really do have a firm due date. Babies, well they are born but you have some time to finish things for them and to give it to them. Wedding gifts technically (socially) you have a year after the marriage takes place to give a gift. Birthdays are another thing that has a firm date, but lots of times a photo of what you are making and an IOU, or will be done soon, or an din progress card works well.

One of the ways I look at it, or try to, so I don't go crazy, is to remember you are giving a one of a kind gift to someone. There is a lot of work, blood sweat, and tears in some cases. People should be grateful, although that isn't why we give gifts. But they need to know you can just whip out something in the blink of an eye. Im a slow knitter too so that adds to the time needed and when life gets in the way.... Well, things just happen sometimes.

Learning to say no is a blessing. Or if you cannot say no, say not this time but I'll putmitmon my list for next year. I absolutely hate the pressure of deadlines especially when it is supposed to be something I enjoy doing. It would be different if it were my job. Operating on someone else's schedule drives me crazy, I did it for most of my life and part of my new life is taking my time back.

Sorry, I didn't mean to rant.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I am a person that thrives on controlled chaos. Ergo, I always have a to-do list that's VERY long! MW is right, prioritizing is the real key to making sure things get done in a timely fashion that need to be done. So, for instance, the afghan that I've gotten half-finished for my step-father's holiday gift this coming year is not a high priority, it can be put off for a few more months. So can the hats I'm planning to make and offer this coming fall/winter on my sale tables.

Custom requests and pre-paid items are always #1 for me, because that's money in my pocket and I don't like making people wait too long for items. Happy customers often become repeat customers. 2nd for me are new toys/items that might actually sell now or over the course of the summer at various fairs and swaps. Then gifts or requests, followed by holiday gifts (since there's more time). But that's just me personally.


----------



## bunnyfarie (Mar 5, 2010)

It's definitely not just you; my projects always seem to overlap and give birth to new ones! I try to focus, and DO finish things, but not before a new thing has started. Sadly, there is my sister's shawl, my children's quilts, several aprons, curtains for the grandaughters' room, all in progress and I started a new hat last night....crazy. I forgot...I'm close to finished with my husband's tv blankie!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Marchwind, good perspective - I have no clue how long it will take me to get through a project, only that non-knitters must think I'm Rumplestillskin.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello & Welcome Bunnyfarie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Bunnyfarie Welcome to The Fold! It sure sounds like you fit right in here


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Unless I start something 6 months before I want to give it, I don't do it.

Don't forget the time honored tradition of wrapping up the WIP and telling the recipient that you'll finish it ASAP.

As for having multiple things going at once, I'm trying to incorporate the same method I employ for books. I always have a few books going: 1. Some kind of Christian theology book 2. Something educational 3. Something really light and easy to read 4. Something about autism. (Not everyone is going to have that last one, but it could be anything specific to your life.)

In yarn this translates to 1. A gift or scrap buster project 2. Crochet (which is easy for me usually) 3. Something requiring concentration 4. Some new thing I'm learning. (Right now it's very simple knitting.) 

I'm very strict with myself. I won't start or even buy yarn for a new project unless I have room for it in my little algorithm.

ETA: I have to clarify that I do maintain a "yarn pantry." I always keep about 20 skeins around for inspiration. I've just finished a project that used up my light colored yarns so I need to restock my pantry. I do keep a little stash out where I can see it because yarn is just beautiful and a completely valid decorating choice. I also squish it sometimes as I walk by just to say "hello."


----------

